# Removing old saw blades?



## lazy_pete (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello all - first time posting in a forum that seems to be a wealth of knowledge. 

My problem is that I've a couple of old saws acquired from my father years ago which I'm sad to say have been neglected / abused by me until I recently developed an interest in woodworking. I'm trying to restore some old tools I have rather than replacing them all with new ones. 

My saw problem is that I can't work out how to get the handles off to really start the process. The panel saw seems to have no screws / bolts, yet the blade stays on to saw with. It looks almost as if some sort of tube is across the holes in the blade then the ends splayed out to keep it in place. Could that be possible? The tenon has one bolt, and what seem to be two rivets. I'll attach some pics (could inly get one to upload) and would be extremely grateful for any tips on removal. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The picture is really tough to make out. Can you get some better pictures of it? 

It may be riveted but I doubt it even though its a late saw - not very old.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The picture is really tough to make out. Can you get some better pictures of it? 

It may be riveted but I doubt it even though its a late saw - not very old.


----------



## lazy_pete (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi - thanks for replying. I only seem to be able to upload one low res pic at a time. Trying a different one this time. It's nigh on impossible to get a decent shot right down the hole! The tenon certainly seems to have two rivets and a bolt. It's the panel saw that's really confusing me, though suggestions for how to remove either would be great.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

OH! haha, I think I know what you have going on.

Some saw's plates have hole punched through the plate with the handle in place. That leaves little teeth folded over that hook the handle making it almost impossible to remove the handle without damaging or breaking the handle. Does this sound like what you are seeing?

You could try driving a very thin paint scraper along the saw plate between the handle to free it up. You could drill the holes out slightly larger to knock the burs off or clean around it as best you can without removing the handle or break the handle and make new ones.


----------



## lazy_pete (Jun 9, 2013)

That sounds exactly right. There seem to be wee spurs of metal to the side of the blade, but I couldn't work out how they got there. Amazing the handle stayed on so long without bolts! I'll try something then and metal, then give up and get the drill out. 

Which will raise the next question - in the abscence of the original bolts, how do I get the handle back on?

As far as the tenon saw goes, any suggestions for removing / replacing brass rivets? 

Thanks for the input, its much appreciated.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Depending on the type of rivet they can either be removed by either driving the through with a punch or they have to be drilled out. Replacement brass rivets can be purchased at most knife making supply stores / web sites. Ebay, Badaxe and a few others have more appropriate split nuts and saw medallions for saws.

Many vintage saws feature split nuts. With high wear the split nuts can be smashed and or worn down and look like rivets. So don't be too quick to discount that possibility. If they ARE split nuts it will take some creativity to remove.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

here is another supply for saw nuts

http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/component/virtuemart/saw-kits-and-parts/saw-parts/nuts-and-bolts.html


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Could also try a rat tailed file. to file out the burs. might be easier then drilling.


----------

